
Teradata's lawsuit against SAP - malshe
http://www.hyperindexed.com/blog/2018/8/14/teradatas-lawsuit-against-sap-2x2de
======
malshe
From the article:

Teradata alleges that SAP used the partnership to learn about Teradata’s core
data warehouse offering, so it could then engineer its own competing solution.
Moreover, Teradata claims that SAP is increasingly focused on making its own
competing data warehouse the only viable choice for interacting with its
other, more established products.

Edit: Link to the actual lawsuit -
[https://regmedia.co.uk/2018/06/20/teradata_2018_06_19_compla...](https://regmedia.co.uk/2018/06/20/teradata_2018_06_19_complaint.pdf)

